# Channel 7 Uniform Report



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Did anyone see the report that 7 did last night? I missed it but I did read the article that they posted on it. Just curious if you could tell what store they went into.

http://www1.whdh.com/features/articles/specialreport/BO15087/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I would say contact the person listed in the article and ask them.

Reported by:
Phil Lipof

Producer:
Mike Boudo

Contact:
[email protected]


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wasnt Bens in Amesbury!!!! When ever I have needed to buy cuffs or duty gear there, they wanted ID. Simons in Lynn is pretty tight on that too.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I think it was Doughboy's in Revere. The exterior shot of them walking in looked like the facade of the building they are in and the inside shot looks like them too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent expose. 

I've always told my wife that if she's stopped by an unmarked vehicle, to roll the window down an inch, and request a marked cruiser. If the "cop" tries to open the door, drive away and call 911 on the cell phone. I don't know of any cop that wouldn't find that reasonable.

My department prohibits unmarked vehicles from making traffic stops, unless it involves a public safety emergency (OUI all over the road, etc.).


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

We need more of these type stories!!!!!!!! Get the Legislature thinking!! We have had an increase of incidents out here by wanna-be's or those who are in security/similar jobs playing police. It isn't getting better, its getting worse.


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

It's scary that some of the idiots in the Legislature are surprised how easy it is to buy a full uniform.Even the ones on Public Safety Committee's.Then again this is Massachusetts, where Represenatives on the ways and mean committtee are nothing but a bunch of tax cheats.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Yesterday I tried to order a CMPSA sweatshirt from MHQ (just to collect, not impersonate) and they wouldnt give it to me without a CMPSA special agent ID.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

What a screwed up state. I walked into Lynn City Hall approximately 7 years ago and requested a certified copy of my Birth certificate. I asked the clerk if he wanted to see my ID. Clerks quote "No you look like an honest guy". YEAH RIGHT. I go to by some equipment at Neptune Uniform in Haverhill. Apparently I didn't look that honest. I had to show ID. The reporter said the uniform was about $200 dollars. Were that. Neptune gets approximately $50 for pants. :wacko:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

NH Cop said:


> What a screwed up state. I walked into Lynn City Hall approximately 7 years ago and requested a certified copy of my Birth certificate. I asked the clerk if he wanted to see my ID. Clerks quote "No you look like an honest guy". YEAH RIGHT. I go to by some equipment at Neptune Uniform in Haverhill. Apparently I didn't look that honest. I had to show ID. The reporter said the uniform was about $200 dollars. Were that. Neptune gets approximately $50 for pants. :wacko:


Well in good ole Assachusetts any one can request a copy of any one's birth certificate. Give me 25 dollars and some basic information on said person and I can go to any city or town hall and get any Massachusetts born residents birth certificate forthwith no legal questions asked. Fox 25 also had a segment on this a few years ago!!!


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah but Irish Wampanoag. I dont look like a honest guy. Its a scary thing. :NO:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

NH Cop said:


> What a screwed up state. I walked into Lynn City Hall approximately 7 years ago and requested a certified copy of my Birth certificate. I asked the clerk if he wanted to see my ID. Clerks quote "No you look like an honest guy". YEAH RIGHT. I go to by some equipment at Neptune Uniform in Haverhill. Apparently I didn't look that honest. I had to show ID. The reporter said the uniform was about $200 dollars. Were that. Neptune gets approximately $50 for pants. :wacko:


I think they meant the whole thing...hat, badge, shirt, pants, maybe a jacket...who knows.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

It was M+S in Somerville.

The salesperson was Steve. The S part of the equation 

00:43 Seconds into the video you can see some vests on a display rack. The top one says Somerville

Scott :rock:


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> It was M+S in Somerville.
> 
> The salesperson was Steve. The S part of the equation
> 
> ...


Drove by there sometime last week...my girlfriend looks at the place and says, "That's a police supply store? Looks sketchy. So hmm, go figure. Anyone ever shopped there? Definately looks like a dump from the outside.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

I live in the city and drive by it often it is well known as "Mug & Steal" if you catch my drift.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

speccop said:


> Drove by there sometime last week...my girlfriend looks at the place and says, "That's a police supply store? Looks sketchy. So hmm, go figure. Anyone ever shopped there? Definately looks like a dump from the outside.


It is very much a dump. Everything they sell there is like galls closeout items and crap like that. Everything has been sitting there for years and is covered in dust.

Scott :rock:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Well in good ole Assachusetts any one can request a copy of any one's birth certificate. Give me 25 dollars and some basic information on said person and I can go to any city or town hall and get any Massachusetts born residents birth certificate forthwith no legal questions asked. Fox 25 also had a segment on this a few years ago!!!


same thing in RI. when i was overseas my wife and some how couldn't find my birth certificate. she has a power of attorney- they never asked for any ID, paperwork, or anything. just the money.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> It was M+S in Somerville.
> 
> The salesperson was Steve. The S part of the equation
> 
> ...


Hmm, all these years I thought that M & S stood for "*M*edford & *S*omerville" because it was near the line of the 2 cities on Main Street.

You learn something new everyday............:-k


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Our legislators are too busy trying to ban the FN 5.7 handgun that's already banned and trying to put GPS tracking in guns, there is no time for such silly issues as non-LEO's getting full Police uniforms and gear.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

I am always surprised that I am asked for ID when buying equipment. Everything gets billed to my PD too.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I was at Neptune in Haverhil and HEROS in Lowell last week and both places I had to produce ID to get my gear.



NH Cop said:


> What a screwed up state. I walked into Lynn City Hall approximately 7 years ago and requested a certified copy of my Birth certificate. I asked the clerk if he wanted to see my ID. Clerks quote "No you look like an honest guy". YEAH RIGHT. I go to by some equipment at Neptune Uniform in Haverhill. Apparently I didn't look that honest. I had to show ID. The reporter said the uniform was about $200 dollars. Were that. Neptune gets approximately $50 for pants. :wacko:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I've shopped at Neptunes and Simons on and off for the last 5 years, and I've never had to produce ID or anything.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

NH Cop said:


> Yeah but Irish Wampanoag. I dont look like a honest guy. Its a scary thing. :NO:


Have you seen Massachusetts people we all look suspect, you would just blend in with the rest of us! LOL8-O


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Have seen Massachusetts people we all look suspect! LOL8-O


Rhode Island , Everyone is SUSPECT


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

soxrock75 said:


> Hmm, all these years I thought that M & S stood for "*M*edford & *S*omerville" because it was near the line of the 2 cities on Main Street.
> 
> You learn something new everyday............:-k


The M part is *M*ike

Scott :rock:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> The M part is *M*ike
> 
> Scott :rock:


Well, that explains it now...........


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

spd722 said:


> Did anyone see the report that 7 did last night? I missed it but I did read the article that they posted on it. Just curious if you could tell what store they went into.
> 
> http://www1.whdh.com/features/articles/specialreport/BO15087/


I saw the report. The woman who reported being stopped by the "fake Police" is a nut case! When I saw the report, I thought, "I've arrested her before!" Sure enough, I looked in the in house computer, and there she was. She is a real nutcase, and I don't know where she was supposed to have been stopped by the "fake police", but I wouldn't doubt it one bit if she made it up.


----------

